# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Helou!!

## Patrix

Perdonadme si no lo he hecho bien, pero me han recomendado que publique aquí un anuncio y no se si hago lo correcto. El caso es que necesito un mago para actuar el prox. día 22 de agosto en Collado Villalba en la boda de una amiga. Sería una actuación para adultos, además la novia es aficionada y sería un puntazo que participase en algún truco. Busco seriedad y compromiso: es un regalo de boda. La actuación sería de una media hora y a partir de las 22:00 hrs. Interesados contactar conmigo en el 699 081 032, Patricia.

Gracias y perdonad las molestias :Wink1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Movido a su zona.

----------

